# Fragen zu Apache Mina?



## dayaftereh (29. Apr 2010)

Das erste Problem hat sich gelöst!
@Edit

Also Ich habe jetzt ein anderes Problem Mit mina! Ich habe gesehe das Die IoSession die methoden getReadBytesThroughput und getWrittenBytesThroughput haben! Aber diese Methoden geben mir immer 0.0 zurück! ich denke mal ich muss ihrgend wo mal werte einsetzen! Hat wohl ihrgend was mit  IoServiceStatistics zutuhen, also wen  jemand damit schon gearbeitet hat , könnte mir ja ein tip geben wo ich setzen kann wie viel bytes ich geschieben habe und wie viel ich empfangen habe! 

Danke Schonmal


----------



## Kr0e (30. Apr 2010)

Ich glaube es gibt ne Methode bei IoSession die "update..Blablabla" heißt, danach sollte es klappen... Die Statistics von Mina sind eh nicht der Renner, ich glaube Throughput klappt danach troztdem nicht, nur die gesamte Anzahl..

Ansonsten schau dir mal Netty3 an. Ist vom selben Autor aber etwas besser strukturiert und vorallem dokumentiert.


----------



## FArt (30. Apr 2010)

Offtopic zum Verhalten:
Das ist eine Community, ein Forum für die Allgemeinheit, keine persönliche Hilfe für irgendjemanden...

Schlecht:
Frage posten, selber Lösung finden, Frage editieren (komplett löschen) und neue Frage abwerfen.

Gut:
Frage posten, selber Lösung finden, Lösung auch posten und Thread schließen. Neue Frage stellen. Freuen, dass man so klug ist und auf eine Lösung kommt und freuen, dass man das anderen mitteilt, die vielleicht in Zukunft auch mal auf so ein Problem stoßen.

Auch sonst hilft der Link in meiner Signatur, bzgl. Threadüberschrift, Inhalt und weiterem Verhalten...


----------



## dayaftereh (30. Apr 2010)

@FArt

Sorry! Wollte das jetzt nicht alles hin Schieben wie ich das Gelöst habe! weil es zu großes Problem war!

@Kr0e
Klappt noch nicht ganz! ich bekomme nur die für getWrittenBytesThroughput eine wert der andere ist 0.0!


----------



## tuxedo (30. Apr 2010)

Kleiner Tipp:

MINA Fragen sind optimal in der Mailingliste zu MINA aufgehoben. Da bekommst du von den Entwicklern direkt deine Antworten. 

- Alex


----------



## dayaftereh (30. Apr 2010)

@tuxedo

Danke! werde ich mal Testen


----------

